# Could it Be?



## TheCableGuy (Feb 22, 2005)

Hey guys,
2 weeks ago I fed my red 4 goldfish, and 1 of them is still around. I thought maybe it was because he wasn't hungry, but last night I gave him 6 neon's and this morning they were all gone. OK the goldfish has parts nibbled off tail, but could it be that my red has taken a liking to him? could he have accepted him as a tank mate?


----------



## Mack (Oct 31, 2004)

No, eventually the goldfish will be killed.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Some last longer for an unknown reason. Years ago when I did the occasional feeder...the gold ones went instantly but the brown or off colored ones lasted much longer.....but in the end, they all were eaten.


----------



## TheCableGuy (Feb 22, 2005)

These one's were all golden, but I mean he's been in there for 2 weeks now and swims along side my red. Almost like he doesn't know his role.


----------



## xplosivelikec4 (May 10, 2004)

maybe he's saving that gold fish as a special treat


----------



## TheCableGuy (Feb 22, 2005)

maybe!! but this AM I added another red to the tank (had him for a couple of days in my 20gal) maybe between the 2 of them (my reds) they'll take care of him.


----------



## LOON (Jan 30, 2004)

I am confident the feeder wont last long at all.


----------



## TheCableGuy (Feb 22, 2005)

...just a quick question. How long can I keep my 2 reds in my 27 gal (36x12x15H. Right now they're about 2.5"-3". and what size will I need to upgrade them to?


----------



## LOON (Jan 30, 2004)

You need to upgrade ASAP. They grow dam quick at that size.


----------



## TheCableGuy (Feb 22, 2005)

LOON said:


> You need to upgrade ASAP. They grow dam quick at that size.
> [snapback]916407[/snapback]​


OK, but what would be the recomended tank size?


----------



## Mack (Oct 31, 2004)

I would recommend a 55 or 75 gallon and then you can add another red.

Having 2 reds is not recommended, 3 or more is best.


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Trevor said:


> ...just a quick question. How long can I keep my 2 reds in my 27 gal (36x12x15H. Right now they're about 2.5"-3". and what size will I need to upgrade them to?
> [snapback]916402[/snapback]​


I'd do a 40 breeder if you can find one, it's 36 x 18 so it's bigger than a 50 gallon and they're not overly expensive. Your fish will love the room. You should upgrade as soon as possible



Mack said:


> I would recommend a 55 or 75 gallon and then you can add another red.
> 
> Having 2 reds is not recommended, 3 or more is best.
> [snapback]916429[/snapback]​


2 reds are no less likely to work out than 3. Stick with two if they're getting along fine


----------



## TheCableGuy (Feb 22, 2005)

I guess only time will tell if they'l be OK together. I just put him in this AM before work, & watched him for about an hour.
As soon as I put him in, he went and hid next to some plants, and my red already in the tank just snuggled up next to him and the 2 of them didn't move(stayed like that for about an hour before I left for work)


----------



## TheCableGuy (Feb 22, 2005)

Could it be that maybe my P's sense something wrong with the goldfish, and that's why the won't eat him?


----------



## Fresh2salt (Jul 16, 2004)

he will be dinner sooner or later !


----------

